# Abu Dhabi unveils masterplans set to rival Dubai



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Abu Dhabi young guns unveil masterplans set to rival Dubai* 









Najmat Abu Dhabi (left), a self-sustainable community which will be built on Al Reem Island; and The Gate (right), part of Sorouh Real Estate’s plans for the Shams Abu Dhabi island, are among the latest projects to be unveiled.

The long awaited awakening of the Abu Dhabi development market has been the talk of the local construction industry for the last two years.

In that time the market has watched the formation of a small handful of companies, that together will be responsible for billions of dollars in development over the next decade.
*
Now these firms, which include Sorouh Real Estate, Aldar Properties, Reem Investments and Tamouh Investments, are finally moving on masterplans that could even eclipse neighbouring Dubai in scale and ambition.*

With the value of construction projects to be tendered rising from US $2.3 billion in 2005 to $6.3 billion in 2006, Abu Dhabi is quickly gaining ground in the regional construction industry.

Work is already underway on Aldar’s projects, including the central market redevelopment; the Al-Gurm Resort and Spa, which is being built off Abu Dhabi island, and the *$15 billion Al Raha Beach development, which will be home to more than 60 high-rise towers.*

The company is also behind the Al Raha Gardens development, a 665,000m2 community project located next to Al Raha Beach in the city.

In total, mixed-use projects comprising residential and commercial buildings account for $10.17 billion of property spend in Abu Dhabi, making it the largest segment of ongoing project development.

The fight to gain a place among the tallest towers in the world is also on: Sorouh Real Estate this week announced plans for the 375m Sky Tower, which will form part of its $2.7 billion Gate project, an eight-tower development at the Al Reem Islands Shams Abu Dhabi project.

Meanwhile, *Reem Investments is building towers of up to 80 storeys at its $8 billion Najmat Abu Dhabi project on Al Reem Island.* Designs for Sorouh’s proposed Lulu Island development, which will host a range of residential, commercial, health and recreational facilities, were also approved in March.

Major projects are also springing up outside of real estate — contract packages are out to tender for the new runway and the Etihad terminal on the $6.8 million expansion of Abu Dhabi International Airport, while billions of dollars are being invested in developing and diversifying the emirate’s industrial free zones — for which 300km2 of premium land has been set aside.

The construction of the 110m tall Grand Mosque is now well into its second phase, while more than $1 billion a year is spent on road infrastructure projects by the Abu Dhabi government.

But such a huge scale of simultaneous development has presented challenges to developers. Regulations may have been relaxed to attract foreign investors, but sourcing the right contractors — particularly as many order books are full — to ensure quality and timely completion of projects, is proving more of an issue.

Developers are being urged to pay careful attention to every rung of the market chain, from management expertise, research, site selection and contractor selection to on-site project management, supervision and long-term maintenance of projects.

“Quality, iconic projects support the drive for excellence that is now the watchword of the Abu Dhabi emirate’s leadership. Poorly designed and built projects, in an increasingly free market, will have an impact far beyond our shores,” said Ahmed Ali Al Sayegh, chairman of Aldar Properties.

“The market will be shaped by the quality of our product and the brand image that results — as well as by the new regulations that will permit expatriates to buy property in such iconic projects.”

In the drive to ensure such targets are met, developers are being more careful about the way they select contractors and are coming up with different ways of attracting the right ones for the job.

For its projects, Sorouh Real Estate is devising a strategy encouraging local and foreign contractors, as well as consortiums made up of local and international players. Reem Investments, on the other hand, has no plans to directly target foreign companies, unless they are in partnership with local firms.

“We are looking for contractors already based here, or setting up here, and they will be selected according to the specification of each development,” said Ibrahim Belselah, CEO of Reem Investments.

“A lot of local contractors go into joint venture with a foreign company, or a business person builds a relationship with a foreign company and brings them in — but we don’t want to go directly to foreign companies.

“It’s more for practical reasons — we want to promote the economy here for existing companies; usually they’re the experts so we don’t want to take their role away by going directly with foreign companies. There are a lot of good quality, home-grown contractors available in the country,” he added.


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

Well// i dont know what can i say....... hmmmmmm ok nice try


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Abu Dhabi .... :blahblah:


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

with all my respect to abudhabi ... I think this city will get so many big projects but abudhabi will never rival dubai.


----------



## sargon (Apr 11, 2006)

The-Sultan said:


> with all my respect to abudhabi ... I think this city will get so many big projects but abudhabi will never rival dubai.


Same here


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont think that every city needs to be a tourist destination.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Hmm, I sense some jealousy here


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

sorry to tell you that there is no city in the MidEast has potentail to rival Dubai. This is a FACT.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I think Abu Dhabi should focus on industry rather than copying Dubai

I read that Abu Dhabi investments is the the 2nd investment company in the world with investments of over 500$ billions. I dont mind if the sheikhs stole 50% of it but at least give the citizens the other 50%.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Krazy wouldnt be happy after those posts :runaway:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont think abu dhabi quite 'get it'

dubai launches an airline .... 20 years later abu dhabi does

dubai launches a super luxuary hotel to kick start tourism... 8 years later AD does the same

dubai launches big property developments... 8 years later... AD does the same.

they need to pioneer in other areas. Dubai has already embeded the maket. AD are effecivly just rying to compete where they cant.

its all about brand... and once you have 2 that are effectily the same, the embbeded one always wins.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

are we still talkin about 2 cities in the same country?????

it is understandable for kuwait trying to compete with dubai (like they ever had a chance) but AD should focus in another area to make UAE the daddy of the middle...dubai has conquered the tourism so AD should try to look to cover another area


----------



## asb63 (Aug 2, 2005)

Dubai is now a source of inspiration to all Middle Eastern countries, which is good though…


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

i dont mind AD trying to become like Dubai...good for them... :cheers: here to a prosperous UAE!!!

R


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I maintain... Abu Dhabi might not have BIGGER projects than Dubai... but they will definitely have projects of better quality including architecture. Abu Dhabi is not focusing on becoming a tourism spot as someone implied earliker, rather it is developing its tourism sector only as a part of the economy... let's not forget Abu Dhabi has always been more industrialized than Dubai and their industrial city will be much bigger and better than Dubai's planned one. Abu Dhabi will also have better universities and research facilities than Dubai's fake American universities and "Knowledge Village" :hilarious ... let's give this city some credit people, it's your capital, it's the land of Sheikh Zayed... the man without which Dubai's outrageous dreams wouldn't be seeing daylight today.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ very good point krazy...AD does deserve some credit


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

like i said there nothing wrong with AD...and yes we do recognise that it is the capital.

R


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Abu Dhabi's non oil GDP is barely equivelant to Dubai's (which is pathetic). and the contribution of oil in their GDP is about 60% (even more pathetic). The only good thing Abu Dhabi had was Sheikh Zayed and sadly he is gone.

Now it is Dubai and Sheikh Mohammed

I wouldnt change my mind until I see Abu Dhabi stopping abusing their citizens in the name of national security. :bash: 

Abu Dhabi :wave:


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

dubai should become the capital


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

i like this project but i find it rather funny when i hear over passing Dubai =) 
Dubai is the base the rest is building and taking advantage of what have been achieved by Dubai and this is the fact.
but on the other hand there is nothing wrong in watching other Emirates taking the same steps as Dubai did. ( ofcourse different timing and situation) as Dubai established all that and made the region a hot spot for investments not to mention that AD's Projects are Gov. funded unlike Dubai ( Gov + private sector ) who atrackted capital to it and gained benefits from each project as let other ppl benefit from it 2 ..
What Dubai is doing is being copied in the whole Gulf and there is nothing wrong with that as long as we dont see ignorant and haters posting Vs Dubai.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

:hilarious copying Dubai! That has to be the most arrogant remark ever by a Dubai forumer...

What is being copied about Dubai? The marinas... or Dubailands? or the fake lakes? As of now, all projects announced in Abu Dhabi are to utilize the existing islands and beaches to build waterfront properties.. not on reclaimed land... which increases the capital available for projects thus increasing the quality to way higher standards than Dubai can manage... 

Dubai is a great city, dont get me wrong. I love this city with a passion. But let's keep our feet on the ground shall we? Let's not start believing that every other city in this world is out to copy Dubai and become like it...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont know why do u keep saying that Abu Dhabi's quality is better :wallbash:

I wouldnt believe in it until I see


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Because it is... have u been inside of any the towers on the Corniche? Even the cheap apartments have way better quality and interiors than any of the new Dubai homes


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

City's competing might sound silly but it will mean the two great cities. The economic side of things will be more stable and AD and Dubai will have to slow down. I expect Adbu Dhabi will catch up more, but when and how much we will see but it's good news.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

we should be thankful for abu dhabi trying to give itself a name

don't forget, there can't only be dubai, it would get boring soon

it indeed is very healthy for the uae to have a second upcoming metropolis


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well firstly i am still not entirely convinced that abu dhabi exists.

secondly, i dont mind it developing, but i dont think anywhere should aspire to be a clone of dubai. [and a little bbit better]

let it develop, but it needs direction. untilol it has this, aimless development is pointless, and counter productive.


btw i think dubai is gradualy becoming the capital [de facto if not by name] as the balance of power in the govt shifts.

could Sheik mohammed become president after khalifa?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

smussuw said:


> I dont mind if the sheikhs stole 50% of it but at least give the citizens the other 50%.


don't understand you, do you mean that sheiks shouldn't take more than 50% or that you want them to steal 50% and give you the rest?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> dubai launches an airline .... 20 years later abu dhabi does
> 
> its all about brand... and once you have 2 that are effectily the same, the embbeded one always wins.


you are kinda right this what they call the frist mover advantage, if you go on the web you will find that Emarits price are higher than ettihad airline wonder why?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Damac is going to launch a Project in Abu Dhabi, Res and Com tower, looked huge but it wasn't a real render thez just showed a wrapped building...

I will post a photo of the ad as soon as i can.

Well i think AD has the potential, but i also agree it should focus on Dubai.

They won't be able to compete within the next 5 years but long term, yes, a 2nd metropolis in the UAE.


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

DG said:


> sorry to tell you that there is no city in the MidEast has potentail to rival Dubai. This is a FACT.


Well said!


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

smussuw said:


> I wouldnt change my mind until I see Abu Dhabi stopping abusing their citizens in the name of national security. :bash:
> 
> Abu Dhabi :wave:


Please please sumussuw don’t be pathetic starting to attack the only leaders that emirates citizen trust to run the country. 

You know very well that leaders of Abu Dhabi stay sleepless nights with the only aim to serve its inhabitant and insure their security. Please please please it is not you that stay awake during long nights only thinking how to serve citizens and assure their security.


Just my 2 cents for today.


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

No Alchole=No business=No tourism.... It's that basic...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Yes to Alcohol = Yes to Islamic violation = Yes to abusing muslims desires = Fake muslim



Ben_Burj said:


> don't understand you, do you mean that sheiks shouldn't take more than 50% or that you want them to steal 50% and give you the rest?


They shouldnt take anything they dont deserve at all but if that happens (and it is happening) at least spare some to the people.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

DubaiCanadian said:


> No Alchole=No business=No tourism.... It's that basic...


No **** No date it is as simple as that


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I wouldn't say Hotels that don't serve alcohol will loose business since there are lots of people that would prefer this


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

btw how did this thread turned into alcohol?

I know that we have alcoholic here but that is pathetic, remember we have children here :lol:


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

smussuw said:


> They shouldnt take anything they dont deserve at all but if that happens (and it is happening) at least spare some to the people.


I was just teasing you with my previous posts :lol: no need to answer them as if it was a serious post or disscusion


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

oh okay am stupid today, I guess that is the consequences of getting along with malec for sometime


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

^^ getting along with malec??? i don't understand your point.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

me too :dunno:


----------

